# Oberon Chocolate or Saddle in general, and Tree of Life, DXG in particular?



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I fully realize that like/dislike of any particular color is personal in nature. I am on the brink of getting one of these colors in the Tree of Life for my DXG.

I would be interested in hearing from owners of the Tree of Life in these colors. or owners of any design in Saddle or Chocolate. 

What is it that drove you to your choice? Was it simply that you like the color as shown on the Oberon site, or were there other factors that influenced your decision?

I tend to like the chocolate, but am concerned it may darken too much over time. I think the Saddle color is a bit lighter than I prefer, but I am thinking it may darken nicely over time?

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the Saddle ToL for my K1, and when I gave another Kindle as gift, I bought one for it as well. The design is lovely and richly detailed. It feels good in my hands and goes with everything. I don't have anything in chocolate to compare, but both colors look wonderful in the pictures I have seen. I have not had any darkening in the color of my cover at all, so I wouldn't bank on that. In fact, I have several pieces from Oberon and I have not seen any color change in any of them. 
It really is a personal choice, I think the details are more evident in the lighter saddle color, but it's a great design and it will look good in any color!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I received the Tree of Life in chocolate today, about an hour ago. I chose it based on the photos on the Oberon website. I like darker covers because... why? Well, I'm not sure but they fit my personality. They look less frivolous, and more serious, and while I am a happy person I do tend to be serious. Another advantage to brown is that if I decide that I want a skin and to get less serious , any color skin would go with brown. I like THIS particular cover in dark brown, because it looks mysterious - - reminds me of Washington Irving and the headless horseman, riding through the black forest at night. Or speaking of the black forest, maybe the Black Forest in Bavaria, which I have never seen but have imagined. Complete with wolves or werewolves (and no, I'm not a vampire/werewolf person but just a 62 year old newly retired scientist/engineer with a big imagination).

As with my other Oberon cover (black Sky Dragon), it exceeded all my expectations and it is just lovely. Here are some photos that I just took a minute ago, by natural daylight but I forgot to turn the flash off. :

Front:










Back:










Folded back:










Inside:










With DXG:










When used as a stand:


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have to say I LOVE LOVE the graphite hope its an addition to the next Kindle and the cover is gorgeous


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I have to say I LOVE LOVE the graphite hope its an addition to the next Kindle and the cover is gorgeous


Thanks, I love it too!! I hope the k3 comes in graphite, too, and with the new high contrast screen.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Thanks, I love it too!! I hope the k3 comes in graphite, too, and with the new high contrast screen.


Me too!!!!! the contrast really appeals to me. Does it bother you to not have a skin on it? may I ask


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Me too!!!!! the contrast really appeals to me. Does it bother you to not have a skin on it? may I ask


I have a skin on my k2i. I thought I'd try the DXG without a skin for a while, and see if that bothers me. So far, it's fine just as it is (but I have been known to change my mind). The DXG surface itself feels smooth and cool to the touch, and I like that.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> I have a skin on my k2i. I thought I'd try the DXG without a skin for a while, and see if that bothers me. So far, it's fine just as it is (but I have been known to change my mind). The DXG surface itself feels smooth and cool to the touch, and I like that.


thx I'm hoping they make an announcement soon so I know what to save lol


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I received the Tree of Life in chocolate today, about an hour ago. I chose it based on the photos on the Oberon website. I like darker covers because... why? Well, I'm not sure but they fit my personality. They look less frivolous, and more serious, and while I am a happy person I do tend to be serious. Another advantage to brown is that if I decide that I want a skin and to get less serious , any color skin would go with brown. I like THIS particular cover in dark brown, because it looks mysterious - - reminds me of Washington Irving and the headless horseman, riding through the black forest at night. Or speaking of the black forest, maybe the Black Forest in Bavaria, which I have never seen but have imagined. Complete with wolves or werewolves (and no, I'm not a vampire/werewolf person but just a 62 year old newly retired scientist/engineer with a big imagination).


CaroleC, thanks for this excellent review and photos. This is just the type of information I was hoping to hear. So much more helpful than "Saddle Rocks!", or similar 

I think I might like the darker tone a bit more. I read someone else's comments that the Saddle color didn't darken very much, which offsets my thought that I might get the Saddle color because it may darken over time. By the way, I am also 62......


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a coincidence! I think that age 62 is a GREAT age to treat oneself to an Oberon TOL. It was for me, anyway.   

I hope you enjoy whichever one you decide to purchase.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Thanks, I love it too!! I hope the k3 comes in graphite, too, and with the new high contrast screen.


I'll be first in line for that. Then I'll probably sell my K1 and K2us or give them to family members. I can't imagine that they would not put the new screen on a K3. They must be getting good feedback on the improved screen on the KDXg.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Me too!!!!! the contrast really appeals to me. Does it bother you to not have a skin on it? may I ask


Doesn't bother me at all. I have a matte Solid State Black skin on my K2 after having gone through several patterned skins and I love it. I love the graphite DX just the way it is. It's a built in look that I would have chosen anyway.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> ...just a 62 year old newly retired scientist/engineer with a big imagination).


Carole, you're a mere baby (coming from a 61 year old!). 

Would you say the flash makes the brown appear lighter than it really is? I'm trying to get a handle on how dark it really is. It's such a rich color. I might consider it if the dimensions of 
the future K3 change and I need a new cover. (Whom am I kidding? I might consider it anyway!) LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

In response to the GhiiZhar:

I have a DaVinci for my K2 in saddle.  It just seemed to go with that classic old world design.  I also have various Oberon items in purple, green and, soon, in red.  I love color but there's something about leather in the natural colors that appeals to me also.

In my opinion,  I think that the design and the color have to work together.  For instance,  the Roof of Heaven design in blue and purple make sense to me (like the sky) but, although I love red, it wouldn't make sense to me with ROH.  I think maybe the Oberon designers were thinking along those lines when they chose to offer ROH in purple, blue, and marigold.  And while the Rose pattern appeals to me, something about black roses just doesn't make sense to me.  That's just my opinion.  Many here have the black roses and love it.  Another example:  For me, the colors brown, saddle, and green work well with the 'woodsy scenes' while reds and yellow wouldn't.

Bottom line, it's really a matter of personal taste and what strikes a cord in you.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> CaroleC, thanks for this excellent review and photos. This is just the type of information I was hoping to hear. So much more helpful than "Saddle Rocks!", or similar
> 
> I think I might like the darker tone a bit more. I read someone else's comments that the Saddle color didn't darken very much, which offsets my thought that I might get the Saddle color because it may darken over time. By the way, I am also 62......


GhiiZhar,

My saddle Oberon didn't darken even when I treated it with leather lotion.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I like THIS particular cover in dark brown, because it looks mysterious - - reminds me of Washington Irving and the headless horseman, riding through the black forest at night. Or speaking of the black forest, maybe the Black Forest in Bavaria, which I have never seen but have imagined. Complete with wolves or werewolves (and no, I'm not a vampire/werewolf person but just a 62 year old newly retired scientist/engineer with a big imagination).


Ever since I read your post, I'm being drawn to that cover...and I never was before. I'm thinking saddle... 
And I'm 61.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Ever since I read your post, I'm being drawn to that cover...and I never was before. I'm thinking saddle...
> And I'm 61.


Oo-o! I think Carole needs to become an official enabler!  Carole, here's the banner to add to your signature. Here's the code for it. Remove the spaces after brackets to get it to work.

[ url=http://www.kboards.com][ img]http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindleboards-userbar-enabler.jpg[/img][ /url]


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Carole, you're a mere baby (coming from a 61 year old!).
> 
> Would you say the flash makes the brown appear lighter than it really is? I'm trying to get a handle on how dark it really is. It's such a rich color. I might consider it if the dimensions of
> the future K3 change and I need a new cover. (Whom am I kidding? I might consider it anyway!) LOL


Why, thank you!! LOL

If you look at the photo under the words "with DXG", and ignore the part brightened by the flash (around the fastener), the color of the rest of the cover looks just like it looks to me in natural light. I would re-photograph it in natural light, but I didn't read your post until now and it is nearly dusk. I'll try to re-photograph it on another day if I think of it.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> In my opinion, I think that the design and the color have to work together. For instance, the Roof of Heaven design in blue and purple make sense to me (like the sky) but, although I love red, it wouldn't make sense to me with ROH. I think maybe the Oberon designers were thinking along those lines when they chose to offer ROH in purple, blue, and marigold. And while the Rose pattern appeals to me, something about black roses just doesn't make sense to me. That's just my opinion. Many here have the black roses and love it. Another example: For me, the colors brown, saddle, and green work well with the 'woodsy scenes' while reds and yellow wouldn't.


I love dark colored covers, and my specialty before I retired was oceanography, so I love the Hokusai Wave design. Still, I could never order the Hokusai Wave cover in black or brown - - it would remind me too much of the recent Gulf of Mexico oil spill, to my great sorrow.  Others might not make that connection at all and could enjoy that cover.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Ever since I read your post, I'm being drawn to that cover...and I never was before. I'm thinking saddle...
> And I'm 61.


I'm so glad! I love this cover - - it inspires the imagination. And, it is great to read that I am not the only person in her 60's here - - I had thought most people were probably in their 20's and 30's.



DD said:


> Oo-o! I think Carole needs to become an official enabler!  Carole, here's the banner to add to your signature. Here's the code for it. Remove the spaces after brackets to get it to work.
> 
> [ url=http://www.kboards.com][ img]http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindleboards-userbar-enabler.jpg[/img][ /url]


Thanks! It worked.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Carole, you're a mere baby (coming from a 61 year old!).
> 
> Would you say the flash makes the brown appear lighter than it really is? I'm trying to get a handle on how dark it really is. It's such a rich color. I might consider it if the dimensions of
> the future K3 change and I need a new cover. (Whom am I kidding? I might consider it anyway!) LOL


Here's a photo by daylight without the flash, just for you.  Looking at the tablecloth, I thought this might be a little over-exposed but when I tried to darken it digitally that didn't seem to render the cover any more realistically for some reason (so this photo is un-altered). I guess you can therefore assume that it is at least this dark.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Here's a photo by daylight without the flash, just for you.  Looking at the tablecloth, I thought this might be a little over-exposed but when I tried to darken it digitally that didn't seem to render the cover any more realistically for some reason (so this photo is un-altered). I guess you can therefore assume that it is at least this dark.


Thank you. It's a stunning color and especially with the TOL design. I've decided to treat myself to this one when the K3 comes out. I will definitely be buying a K3 if they put the new improved screen on it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I see it doesn't come in chocolate for the K2, only for the DX and iPad.  M-m-m...  Maybe they'll change colors by the time K3 comes out.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Is that how Oberons typically look when folded back?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Oh, I see it doesn't come in chocolate for the K2, only for the DX and iPad. M-m-m... Maybe they'll change colors by the time K3 comes out.


Maybe so. I think the chocolate color is beautiful.

laurie_lu, this Oberon doesn't fold back nearly as well as my black Sky Dragon for my k2i. Maybe it's because the design continues across the spine or something. I posted a photo of my black Sky Dragon folded back here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg443561.html#msg443561  
It's about the 4th or 5th photo down on that post. That was the first day I got that cover too. They fold better after being used for a while, naturally. I have been trying to "loosen up" the leather on my chocolate TOL cover by folding it back and unfolding it so eventually maybe it will fold back better.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

No, they typically fold back completely flat, even though it may take a couple of days to get there. I had the fern Forest for the longest time (also a wrap around design), and it only took a few days for it to fold back COMPLETELY flat.

I wonder if maybe it would take a bit longer for the DX cover, as it seems that there is more leather on the spine than for the K2 covers - it looks thicker somehow at the spine, and also looks like the leather is worked, rather than rough (like the "other" side of worked leather) like on the K2. But not sure on this one as I only have a K2 and only think that based on the pictures posted here on KB.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh your post made me look at it again, Neo, and I have it figured out!

The DXG cover has an extra piece of leather on the inside along the spine, which makes it look prettier when open because you are looking at the beautiful brown front side of the leather instead of the back, on the inside spine (see above photos). So, when folding back one is folding not just one piece of leather, but two, and this is why it is harder to fold back than my k2i cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo said:


> No, they typically fold back completely flat, even though it may take a couple of days to get there. I had the fern Forest for the longest time (also a wrap around design), and it only took a few days for it to fold back COMPLETELY flat.
> 
> I wonder if maybe it would take a bit longer for the DX cover, as it seems that there is more leather on the spine than for the K2 covers - it looks thicker somehow at the spine, and also looks like the leather is worked, rather than rough (like the "other" side of worked leather) like on the K2. But not sure on this one as I only have a K2 and only think that based on the pictures posted here on KB.


I was thinking the same thing, Neo. I read on Oberon's site, I think, that the interior spine on the DX covers are covered with leather rather than left in the natural 'suede'. This could make it less flexible. I'm sure they were trying to make it stronger for when it's folded back as a stand in either direction.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for confirming this Carole, I always wondered!!!!



DD said:


> I'm sure they were trying to make it stronger for when it's folded back as a stand in either direction.


I'm sure you are right and that's it DD: I guess it wouldn't stay as it does as a stand if it folded back completely!!!!

Hmm... Which makes me think that if I ever give in and order the new DXG, I would have to check with Oberon if they were willing to leave that feature out - not so interested in the stand feature, but would definitely want my cover to fold back completely (and as I've already decided that the said cover would be the black dragon, I guess we know how that purchase decision is going to go ...)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Neo said:


> Thank you for confirming this Carole, I always wondered!!!!
> 
> I'm sure you are right and that's it DD: I guess it wouldn't stay as it does as a stand if it folded back completely!!!!
> 
> Hmm... Which makes me think that if I ever give in and order the new DXG, I would have to check with Oberon if they were willing to leave that feature out - not so interested in the stand feature, but would definitely want my cover to fold back completely (and as I've already decided that the said cover would be the black dragon, I guess we know how that purchase decision is going to go ...)


I think that's a good idea. I know I will never use the stand feature, either. It won't look as pretty when it is open, but it would be a lot easier for reading if the spine were more flexible.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, Neo.  I agree with Carole.  That is a good idea.  I'm sure they would probably do it.  I know they make covers without the wool layer for people who are allergic to wool.  I wish I had thought of it before I ordered mine because I don't think I'll ever use the 'stand' feature either.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

The chocolate color is beautiful. The only color I like more is a dark green.


----------

